# Merda! Ho perso le chiavi



## mikasa_90

I can't translate it in English*.*

I don't know if I can know the word ''merda'' is in Romanian.... so, can you help me, please?

Grazie


----------



## youllneverwalkalone

In English it would be "Shit! I lost my keys"


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Thank you, youllneverwalkalone, for the explanation.

_...! Mi-am pierdut cheile._

I doubt a Romanian would use the exact translation of your word there, Mikasa


----------



## MarcB

Ciao Mikasa guardi:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_profanity


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie! è davvero utilissimo questo sito !

)


----------

